# Trying a new thing this month



## Noana (May 30, 2005)

I've decided that for a whole month, I'm not going to think, worry about, or analyze my lack of relationships. I've been obsessing about friendships and romance ever since middle school. I've never just simply _lived_, and did things that I enjoyed simply because I enjoyed them. For example, I was going to move to another state because I am sick of where I live. However, I decided against it because I thought it would be too difficult to make friends there. Also, there was a travel job that I was going take, but decided against it because I thought I'd never be able to find a man & start a family with a job like that. Dumb, I know. So I am just going to try this for a month, and see what happens. It'll be nice to stop constantly thinking about what I "lack."


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds good. Wish I could just stop thinking about it. Sigh.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah, i know whatcha mean. i'm sick of making decisions based on my fears.
All the best to you


----------



## plavinio (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Noana,

Thats the way to go  Dont worry so much. Set yourself free for this time. I do not have many relationship too. Have been single for quite some time too. Being single can be good at times too. It really depends on how you look at it. Be optimistic that your right one will appear someday 

Give yourself a chance to live the life you want to be. Start setting small goals that are achieveable by you. And when you achieve these small achieveable goals, the self confidence you have will help u set harder goals that are still possible to achieve with your own effort 

Just remember, dont give up on yourself. And dont give up without trying. You will succeed 

Plavinio


----------

